# views on a bmw z4 3.0 (03-08)



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm after a change of car soon, i started a thread other week about an s2000 but the insurance on them is on par with a db9, can get a z4 for not much more insurance than iam currently paying

does anyone have any experience of the 3.0, preferably both 230 and 260 models

i love the look, engine noise and rwd, and they look stunning in silver with red leather

just want some views, thanks


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Probably best to post this in the Other Marques section buddy 

Charlie


----------



## mayweather (May 3, 2010)

Prone to clutch/flywheel issues which even after dealer rectified, the issue has returned. Good friend of mine has the silver with red leather, but he's not at all happy with the recurring issue mentioned. Dont be put off though, he always says he's gonna sell, but loves it too much!!


----------



## JPTT (May 22, 2011)

I had one before my mk2 TT. It was a great car. The lower driving position and long bonnet are cool features.

Common problems:
1 Rear springs snap: £150 fix

2 Steering wheel motor can make squeak noises when hot in summer

3 Roof motor pre 2006 wasn't sealed properly so could corrode and fail

Those are the main ones. Look on Z4 forum for buyers guide, there is a sticky.

The engine is pretty solid and sounds amazing. The problem about the clutch is probably quite rare, I don't remember it being reported as a key fault on the z4 forum.

Happy to answer any questions you may have about the car if you pm me. By the way, z4 is a much more luxurious and better looking car than the s2000 IMO. I had it in sterling grey with 18" ellipsoids and black leather.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

not many serious faults then thankfully, ive put a thread up on bimmerforums too, but would like to know all the mk1 owners opinions too

i was only interested in an s2000 due to how cheap they are now, but insurance is so sky high i won't go into it, look at my rant on a previous thread lol

im after the smg version too, fancy a change from manual though everyone is saying i will regret, but the dsg owners on here dont seem to


----------



## JPTT (May 22, 2011)

I had the automatic box on my z4. It was great. The s-tronic box is better though.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

JPTT said:


> I had the automatic box on my z4. It was great. The s-tronic box is better though.


How would you compare the z4 and MK2 TTR as complete cars?

SJ


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

do like these myself and was sniffing at them a few years back

there's a buyer guide in one of the magazines currently as saw it on tesco shelf yesterday


----------



## Big Tav (Dec 18, 2010)

I have had several Z4's and I loved them. Go for it. The only reason I am looking at a TT over one ATM is that I have never had one and I like them. I would recommend a Z4 any day. Don't discount the 2.5si in a manual. It is a nice combination.


----------



## Titus_V6 (Jan 19, 2006)

Seriously thinking of getting one of these in coupe guise with the 3.0 for the missus... cough cough .

Have to say they really nailed the exterior on this model, the new one just does not look right to me.

Future classic... maybe ... maybe not....?


----------



## Big Tav (Dec 18, 2010)

Future classic or sure. I had a lovely coupe in Montego and I loved it. I do want an M one day but at double the running costs I couldn't justify the premium over a 3.0si for use on these roads.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I've had 2 - a 2.5 04 roadster, which I bought as an ex BMW management car so got a big discount on a 6 months old car, and a 07 ///M coupe which I bought new. Both of them are the longest I've owned any cars in my 22 year history. Had the roadster for 2 years, then the ///M 2.5yrs (longest I've had a car).

I found them both excellent. I loved the looks of the roadster after hating it for the first year it was out. Some people think they're bland and too plain inside - I loved it. Performance wise it was great, although the one I had was 5 speed - would definitely recommend 6 speed. I still like the look of the mark 1 roadster to be honest - and found it a far more enjoyable car to own and drive than I did my TT roadster, which had been my previous car.

The ///M - that was just wow and even 2yrs after selling it, I miss it like crazy. I'd actually ordered a Mk2 3.2 TT to replace the Z4, but I saw the z4 coupe in the showroom and after hating press pics, I loved it in the flesh. So, booked in the following day for a test drive - on arrival 'oh sorry, the car is out at the moment, but you can take this ///M out if you want'. Oh go on then - that was an expensive change of heart as I ended up speccing one myself after originally debating buying the demo! But a very good ploy by the dealers. And I was sold, the TT was cancelled, and I then picked it up a few months later.

They are great cars in my opinion.


----------



## JPTT (May 22, 2011)

The main thing I miss about my z4 Is the long bonnet and lower seat position. The whole car is much lower actually. The long bonnet made the car feel much more aggressive and much more of a sports car, you can alway see it while driving and that is cool.

I had a roadster but I now prefer the coupe as it looks far less dated. The coupe is more expensive but if your not bothered about the soft top, go for the coupe.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

JPTT said:


> The main thing I miss about my z4 Is the long bonnet and lower seat position. The whole car is much lower actually. The long bonnet made the car feel much more aggressive and much more of a sports car, you can alway see it while driving and that is cool.
> 
> I had a roadster but I now prefer the coupe as it looks far less dated. The coupe is more expensive but if your not bothered about the soft top, go for the coupe.


i really fancy the roadster, which model/engine/year/transmission did u have? i really want the smg, but will settle for the manual


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Not sure what you're used to but I think the 2.5l would feel kind of wet. 
I've driven the 2l, 3l and 3.2l.

2.0l is a waste of air space. 3l is a good engine and the s54 M engine is a cracker.

Build quality on interior and cost of parts/labour has killed my love because it's actually a very good car.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

Hark said:


> Not sure what you're used to but I think the 2.5l would feel kind of wet.
> I've driven the 2l, 3l and 3.2l.
> 
> 2.0l is a waste of air space. 3l is a good engine and the s54 M engine is a cracker.
> ...


id love the z4m but for the price i could get a 535d which i cant afford either. i'm after a nice z4 with a massive spec and its about 8.5k

i'm not interested in the 2.5, i am finding it quite hard to find info on the gearboxes though. nobody seems to want to mention what the auto/smg is like, even on the bmw forums lol


----------



## Big Tav (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't dismiss the 2.5si engine. It is a very good engine still. I wouldn't not buy one if it was the right spec and colour etc.

As for the auto it is not bad if you like autos as long as it has the paddles. I have had one and it was fine but I prefer the manual.

Also don't confuse the auto with the SMG which a lit of people do. It is not the same and a SMG must be driven for a extended test drive before deciding if you like it. On a track I like it but on a road car I personally prefer a manual or auto over the SMG.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

This guy is a mod on the z4 forum and has a 3.0l auto. I'm sure he'll give you his feedback, but I know he likes it.

http://www.z4-forum.com/forum/memberlis ... ofile&u=78


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

As it seems everybody else, I've been flirting with the idea. I don't like the look of the original roadster, but the coupe or the new model are serious contenders for my affections.

From what I've read on random reviews and such, the 3.0 is the sweet spot, apparently the upper engine powers the car struggles on bumpy roads.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

i know theres a difference between the auto and smg, im not interested in the auto.only maual or smg i am

surely the smg would be exactly the same as the auto in town driving, as you dont have to use the paddles, it can just be fully auto?

the 'si' engine models are too expensive for me at the mo, have to settle for the 231bhp models

i do like the coupe but i fancy a roadster, aint had a convertible before


----------



## Big Tav (Dec 18, 2010)

Word of warning on the SMG...it is NOT like a auto in auto mode. It is quite lurchy between gears and almost slurs between the gears. (I hope that makes sense) Around town it would annoy me. SMG only really comes good on the track and hard driving and even then you need to learn the box to match revs to get smooth changes.

I wouldn't get one in a Z4 if it was me...


----------

